# Resources > Photography, Video and Technology >  Any advice adding "push button" to BrightSign HD120

## JProhask

I have a BrightSign HD120 with an SD 4G card that is to play a video when button is pushed on exhibit title panel. 
There is a title page that has a image of the video and displays "PLAY" once you push the button video plays then goes back to title page until button is pushed again. 

Any advice on simple solution or schematic for incorporating this push button option?

Let me know.

Best,

Jim

----------


## Paul Brewin

I don't completely understand your question. Is this a touchscreen set up? Do you have a button type interface already or need to add something that will control the video? We have a similar player but just use it to loop a video. Have you inquired with the manufacturer?

----------


## JProhask

> I don't completely understand your question. Is this a touchscreen set up? Do you have a button type interface already or need to add something that will control the video? We have a similar player but just use it to loop a video. Have you inquired with the manufacturer?


Not a touch screen, although that would make life a lot eaisier.
I was given a box of parts. A television, a brightsign device (HD120) a DVD to to load to SD 4g card a pushbutton and a bunch of wires.
I guess this is a project that somebody started but never got around to finishing, so I am not sure if I even have all the parts I need.

I contacted manufacturer but they never get back to me.

This button is installed in the main graphic panel like many interactives to start video play. 
smilar to this:
button.jpg

I am supposed to connect this to the HD120 which then goes to TV plays video and then goes back to video start page where the screen just displays title of video and "push Play"
I know there has to be a simple way to do this right?????

----------


## Paul Brewin

On their site they note that there is authoring software probably to configure the button to do its thing via the "GPIO" interface (just guessing here). Seems like there is some info on the site that could help or just keep bugging them for help, or maybe they can refer you to someone trying to do the same thing. Good luck!

----------


## zohaa3492

I looked through the sampler, looks like a good overview, thanks for posting this!

----------

